# Mir wurde richtig übel....



## haukep (4. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Heute möchte ich euch mal von einem Erlebnis berichten, dass ich vorhin hatte, denn was ich da erlebte muss ich einfach loswerden, so sehr geht mir das Gesehene auf den Senkel...

Alles fing gestern an, als MarioSchreiber diesen  Artikel geschrieben hat. Heringe in Heiligenhafen am Ferienzentrum? Das interessierte mich und ungeduldig wie bin machte ich mich dann auch gleich heute nach der Arbeit von Hamburg aus auf den Weg nach Heiligenhafen.

An Ort und Stelle angekommen habe ich direkt am Ferienzentrum geparkt und mich auf den Weg zu dem Ort gemacht, den ich zwischenzeitlich von Marioschreiber erfahren hatte. Schon vom Parkplatz aus sah ich die Angler und als ich näherkam bot sich mir ein Bild, dass ich versuchen will euch zu beschreiben....

Die Angler haben von beiden Seiten in einem kleinen Ausfluss geangelt, der die Brackwasserseen im Hinterland mit dem Heiligenhafener Binnensee verbindet. "Geangelt"? Mit der Definition dieses Wortes hatte ich bei dem was ich da gesehen habe, echte Probleme, denn:

- Das Wasser stank erbärmlich und war grün mit einer Benzin-Öl-Schicht drauf
- Es schwamm Müll ohne Ende darin
- Es war maximal einen halben Meter tief (tiefste Stelle) und man sah die Heringe teilweise rumschwimmen
- die Fische haben nicht gebissen, sondern wurden allesamt gerissen
- die Fische wurden grundsätzlich nicht getötet sondern verschwanden einfach so im Eimer

Leute, ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie mir wurde als ich das da gesehen habe. Die Kloake, anders kann ich das echt nicht nennen, lag voller toter Heringe denn viele wurde ja gerissen und sind dann beim Herausheben wieder abgefallen und somit verludert.... #q 

Es lagen Heringe im Gebüsch, den anscheinend wussten die Wilderer gar nicht mehr, wohin mit dem Fisch.... |gr: 

Zum Hintergrund, damit es verständlich ist, wieso das alles überhaupt so möglich war: Die Heringe ziehen anscheinend (wusste ich auch noch nicht) zur Laichzeit in die Brackwasserseen im Hinterland des Ferienzentrums in Heiligenhafen um zu laichen. Schön und gut! Nur rechnet so ein Hering natürlich nicht damit, dass er über das kleine Wehr (den Flachwasserbereich da nenne ich jetzt einfach mal so) nicht rüberkommt (Niedrigwasser). Der Rückweg war aber irgendwie auch versperrt, denn ein paar Meter weiter Richtung Binnensee war es nur noch 20 Zentimeter tief....

Jetzt kommt die Krönung: Die Heringe wurden da auf den Sitzbänken für die Feriengäste ausgenommen und es sah da aus wie im Schlachthaus. Einfach nur ekelig und obwohl ich meine Angelsachen dabei hatte, bin ich ganz schnell wieder gefahren, weil mir echt alles hochstieg, Wut und halbverdaute Nahrungsmittel...

Ich kann echt niemandem raten dahin zu fahren!

Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Stadtverwaltung schnell einschreitet und das Angeln da untersagt, oder zumindest kontrolliert was da abgeht. Die rechtschaffenden Angler haben dann natürlich darunter zu leiden,aber wenn ich sowas da sehe, dann leide ich gerne damit das nicht mehr passiert! Mario mag mir diesen Bericht vergeben! |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

#d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d sorry, aber das sollen angler sein ?? die da stehen und fischen.....die sollten alle das Kotzen bekommen beim verzehr der heringe.


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Das hoffe ich auch... |uhoh:


----------



## the doctor (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

die müssen mal richtig einen auf den Deckel bekommen....
Die Fische fangen dürfen sie ja, aber ...kotz...
Reissen, ne Sauerei hinterlassen hat nichts mit angeln zu tun...sondern Wilderei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## PetriHelix (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Was ähnliches habe ich vor 2 Jahren in NL an der Küste auf Hornhecht erlebt. Das Wasser dort war zwar recht klar und 5-6 Meter tief, aber alle Fische wurden gerissen und lebendig in Eimer geschmissen. 
Zum Glück reagieren die Kollegen dort recht schnell und die Stelle wurde regelmäßig (2-3 mal Tag) von der Polizei angefahren... Die haben dann alle "Reißer" zur Kasse gebeten => pro Haken 30 Euro => macht bei einem Drilling 90 Euro und bei 5 Drillingen am Vorfach mal eben 450 Euro. 

Ich finde das sollte hier auch mal eingeführt werden!


----------



## Micky (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Ich werd mir das morgen nach Feierabend auch mal anschauen. DIGI nehm ich dann mal mit... #d


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Ich überlege gerade ob ich morgen mal beim Ordnungsamt Heiligenhafen anrufe...


----------



## the doctor (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mir das morgen nach Feierabend auch mal anschauen. DIGI nehm ich dann mal mit... #d


 
Jo...das wäre Klasse und dann bitte mal hier reinstellen (wenns geht)


----------



## Adrian* (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

es gibt immer wieder sowelche die den hals nicht voll kriegen....sowas ist kein angeln und hat auch schon nichts mehr damit zu tun....ich hasse sowas....


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mir das morgen nach Feierabend auch mal anschauen. DIGI nehm ich dann mal mit... #d




Und danach ab zum Polizeirevier...


----------



## Seehaeschen (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Das dürfte unter der Elefantenbrücke gewesen sein, da ist das Wasser meist nur cm hoch u. der Binnensee ist auch nicht tief. Dort wird meist geangelt, vorwiegend von Kindern, hab aber noch nie kapitale Fänge gesehen. 
Dann hoff ich mal das die Heringe nächste Woche wieder weg sind u. ich mich auf eine Bank setzen kann.
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Piotr84 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege gerade ob ich morgen mal beim Ordnungsamt Heiligenhafen anrufe...


 

Moin Moin,

Mach das mal bitte weil sowas kann nicht angehen das fällt  ja unter die rubrik
Wilderei!!!:r |gr: #q #d 
sowas macht mich echt Traurig!!#d


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Genau da war das!


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Und danach ab zum Polizeirevier...



Hallo Haukep,

es ist wirklich absolut unverständlich.
Es ist eine Sauerei ohne Grenzen.


Aber , so leid mir das Tut, es gehört nicht ins WWW, da lesen auch unsere Gegner.

Daher meine Bitte an die Moderatoren oder an den Admin:

Bitte sofort löschen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Haukep,
> 
> es ist wirklich absolut unverständlich.
> Es ist eine Sauerei ohne Grenzen.
> ...



GENAU DAS gehört hier her! Bitte nicht löschen! Warum sollen WIR den Mund halten und niemanden darauf aufmerksam machen???? Ich finde das ne riesen Sauerein, was da abgeht!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege gerade ob ich morgen mal beim Ordnungsamt Heiligenhafen anrufe...



das ist eine gute Idee !!!!
kann ja echt nicht angehen sone Sauerei !!!  :r:r:r


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> GENAU DAS gehört hier her! Bitte nicht löschen! Warum sollen WIR den Mund halten und niemanden darauf aufmerksam machen???? Ich finde das ne riesen Sauerein, was da abgeht!!!!



Kann man so und so sehen.

Nur wer wird das regeln????

Ich denke mal, dieser Thread fällt auf uns Angler zurück, wie heftig wir uns auch distanzieren.#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## the doctor (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man so und so sehen.
> 
> Nur wer wird das regeln????
> 
> Ich denke mal, dieser Thread fällt auf uns Angler zurück, wie heftig wir uns auch distanzieren.#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


 
Man muss die schrecklichen Sachen nicht immer verbergen....
Nichtangler und Naturschützer sehen selbst, wenn sie hier lesen, das Angler keine Wilderer sind!
Touristen, die dort bei den Idioten vorbei kommen, nehmen an es sind Angler....und hier kann jeder lesen, das richtige Angler sich gegen so etwas einsetzen!
Das Thema muss offen bleiben#6


----------



## Skorpion (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Unglaublich was ich hier lese #d Das hört sich richtig schlimm an, solche Zustände haben nix mit einer normalen Angelei zu tun.
Schade das es immer wieder solche Leute gibt, :r  die ein schlechtes Bild auf uns Angler werfen.  #d


----------



## Timmy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Riesenschweinerei!

Das gehört meines Erachtens definitiv hier rein!
Wir haben nichts zu verstecken und sollten dies klar zum Ausdruck bringen!

Totschweigen gilt nicht!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

@ Timmy

Der Mann, der mir aus der Seele sprach#6 


Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Fotos machen, zum Ordnungsamt oder zur Polizei gehen, damit man einen Beweis hat.
Dies ist leider mit Arbeit verbunden, aber ich hoffe einer von euch ist so bereit, um dieses Treiben ein Ende zu machen#6


----------



## marioschreiber (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

da ich ja der Auslöser war hier meine Beobachtungen. 

Allerdings war ich am Samstag und am Sonntag nur je für ein bis zwei Stunden da !



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> - Das Wasser stank erbärmlich und war grün mit einer Benzin-Öl-Schicht drauf
> - Es schwamm Müll ohne Ende darin


Das Wasser ist trübe weil es da sehr schlammig ist, und von dem großen Schwarm aufgrund der geringen Tiefe aufgewühlt wird! In einer geschützten Ecke war Müll angetrieben. Aber nicht mehr als an einem Gewässer dieser größe üblich. Womit ich das nicht gutheissen will. 



> - Es war maximal einen halben Meter tief (tiefste Stelle) und man sah die Heringe teilweise rumschwimmen


Das bezieht sich aber nur auf den Bereich vor dem "Wehr". Der restliche Binnensee ist tiefer, und der Schwarm kann ohne weiteres in tiefes Wasser gelangen ! Tut er blos nicht weil er über das "wehr" will.



> - die Fische haben nicht gebissen, sondern wurden allesamt gerissen


Meine Heringe haben fast alle gebissen. Sicher bleibt es bei einem so dichten Schwarm nicht aus das auch gerissen wird. An den zwei Tagen (je 1 bis zwei Stunden) die ich da war ging es eigendlich sehr gesittet zu. Nur einige Kinder haben mit der Köderfischsenke gefischt und zwei große Eimer mit nach hause genommen. Die werden von ihren Eltern schon was zu hören bekommen haben!
Ich habe es ihnen gegönnt (waren wir früher besser?).


> - die Fische wurden grundsätzlich nicht getötet sondern verschwanden einfach so im Eimer


Stimmt nicht ! Jedenfalls nicht als ich da war !



> lag voller toter Heringe denn viele wurde ja gerissen und sind dann beim Herausheben wieder abgefallen und somit verludert


was heisst "voller" ? Gestern lagen in dem Bereich den ich einsehen konnte etwa 7 bis 8 tote Heringe . Nicht schön, aber leider nicht immer zu vermeiden. 



> Die Heringe wurden da auf den Sitzbänken für die Feriengäste ausgenommen und es sah da aus wie im Schlachthaus.


Das ist echt übel ! Davon habe ich nichts gesehen. ich denke das die Stadtverwaltung sich da schon bald einschalten wird !


----------



## the doctor (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> . Nur einige Kinder haben mit der Köderfischsenke gefischt und zwei große Eimer mit nach hause genommen. Die werden von ihren Eltern schon was zu hören bekommen haben!
> Ich habe es ihnen gegönnt (waren wir früher besser?).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man so und so sehen.
> 
> Nur wer wird das regeln????
> 
> Ich denke mal, dieser Thread fällt auf *uns* Angler zurück, wie heftig wir uns auch distanzieren.#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


 
*UNS*? #d Nee, das sind keine Angler sondern wildernde Gierhälse und Verbrecher und wieso sollte ich mich von etwas distanzieren, mit dem ich mich nicht identifiziere? Die beste Werbung für *uns *Angler wäre, diese Burschen schnellstmöglich vor den Kadi zu bringen, wo sie auch hingehören und den entsprechenden *mit* Schein gehört der abgenommen.


----------



## Brandungshexlein (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Hallo#h 

Wir waren am Sonntag nach dem Exori Cup auch dort !!!
Haben in einer Stunde zu dritt ca. 100 Heringe gefangen #6 
Die meisten haben regulär gebissen - einige wurden gerissen , aber das ist beim Heringsangeln doch eigentlich normal . 
Das Wasser war trüb - aber nicht verschmutzt - von Öl und Benzin war nichts zu sehen ( in Berlin kennt man diesen Anblick zur genüge ) !!!
Das was nicht schön war , waren die Kids - sie verkauften den Touristen die Heringe und machten sie auf der Brücke sauber !!
Alle anderen Angler neben uns haben sich auch wie Angler benommen #6 
Es waren fast alles Einheimische Angler - einige waren sogar beim Exori dabei 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandungshexlein


----------



## angel-yogi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

*Hallo.....*

solch Verhalten grenzt ja wirklich an "Fischwilderei"!!! Absolut nicht akzeptabel!!!!!!!

Davon mal abgesehen ist mir die ganze Praxis der Erteilung von Urlauber-Fischereischeinen sowieso suspekt. Jeder sog. Sportangler in der Bundesrepublik muß zur Erlangung des Fischereischeines eine Anglerprüfung ablegen. Dort wird einem u.a. vermittelt, wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet werden muß. In Schleswig-Holstein kann jeder Depp einen Urlauber-Fischerschein ohne Prüfung erhalten. Das gipfelt dann darin, daß untermaßige Fische entnommen werden und auch die waidgerechte Versorgung nicht stattfindet(ich habs leider immer wieder gesehen). Diese Praxis der Ausnahmegenehmigung ist in meinen Augen ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Fischereirecht. Offenbar geschieht das zur Unterstützung des notleidenden Angelgerätehandels(siehe Heiligenhafen) |gr: oder um Urlaubsgäste anzuziehen!|evil: Und wenn man nun schon glaubt, auf die Vergabepraxis nicht verzichten zu können so sollten doch die Ordnungsämter die Einhaltung  der fischereirechtlichen Vorschriften strenger kontrollieren. Es geht hier schließlich um die Erhaltung der Natur, unserer Umwelt....um Tier- und Artenschutz!!!!

So...jetzt könnt ihr mich fertigmachen!!!!!

Gruß yogi


#:#:#:#:fishing is live...the rest just details!!!#:#:#:#:


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> GENAU DAS gehört hier her! Bitte nicht löschen! Warum sollen WIR den Mund halten und niemanden darauf aufmerksam machen???? Ich finde das ne riesen Sauerein, was da abgeht!!!!




Genau so sieht es aus, die Welt muss mitbekommen was da abgeht und das wir, als Angler, uns ganz davon klar distanzieren!! Sowas ist kriminell und nichs anderes!!


----------



## marioschreiber (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Brandungshexlein schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten haben regulär gebissen - einige wurden gerissen , aber das ist beim Heringsangeln doch eigentlich normal .
> Das Wasser war trüb - aber nicht verschmutzt - von Öl und Benzin war nichts zu sehen ( in Berlin kennt man diesen Anblick zur genüge ) !!!...
> ...Alle anderen Angler neben uns haben sich auch wie Angler benommen


 
mein reden !

das die kiddis den fisch da ausnehmen und verkaufen hab ich allerdings nicht gesehen.


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

@Mario: Doch, das mit den lebenden Heringen im Eimer stimmt, habe es doch gesehen......

Und tote Fische lagen im Wasser um die 20 und im Gebüsch lagen so 5, aber gesucht habe ich ja nun auch nicht gerade....


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

@ Hauke

So, es steht hier und wird diskutiert.

Dazu kann ich nur sagen:

Wirklich staatliche Hilfe anfordern und diese "Angler" , wie auch immer bestrafen.
( Mußte heute auch 30 € bezahlen, weil ich ohne Gurt gefahren bin)

Mein Gedanke war wirklich nicht gegen Dich.#h#h#h#h

Es wäre für uns Angler nur besser gewesen, wenn es nicht im "www" gestanden hätte.

Selbstverständlich distanzieren wir uns davon.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Ps:  Ich belege einen Lehrgang zum Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## angel-yogi (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

@ Falk Paustian

warum soll das nicht im WWW. stehen?


----------



## vanboyd (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

meine Meinung dazu ist, das solange die Fischereibestimmungen derart unverständlich, bar jeder praxiserfahrung,von irgendwelchen Sesselfurzern verfasst werden, solange wird es auch leute geben, die aus resignation die regeln einfach ignorieren. 

Ist doch wahr: man kann es selbst hier im board nachlesen, dass erfahrene angler nicht mal vom hausgewässer sagen können, wieviel ruten erlaubt sind, welcher Köder erlaubt ist usw.  Deutschland-Bürokratenland. #c 

Allerdings muss eigentlich jeder Mensch genug Vernunft haben, sich solch eine Sauerei wie die von hauke beschriebene nicht zu erlauben. Oder will jemand auf einer Parkbank ausgenommen werden?? #d 

Es wäre aber deutlich einfacher, bei einfachen und verständlichen Regeln die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen, oder? Häufige Kontrollen dienen nicht der Vorbeugung sondern sind lediglich Konsequenzen. Wer eine Regel nicht versteht, wird sie solange brechen, BIS er sie versteht.

Trotzdem würde ich auch dem Ordnungsamt bescheid geben, um der Fische willen.

Und ins WWW stellen ist auf jedenfall korrekt. 
1) jeder kann schriftlich nachlesen, wie richtige Angler dazu stehen
2) etwas totzuschweigen hat noch niemandem etwas genützt
3) vielleicht liest es gerade einTäter und ihm geht ein licht auf!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

ich verstehe das was er meint. denn den leuten ist es egal ob es gute oder böse angler gibt. für die meisten sind wir alles angler der gleichen art. die interessiert es nicht rücksiucht auf unseren angekratzten ruf zu nehmen


----------



## vanboyd (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Ja aber genau deswegen sollten wir Angler unseren Mund auch aufmachen! 
Sonst bleibt es ewig bei dem Immage!

durch schweigen schützen wir die schwarzen Schafe doch nur.


----------



## haukep (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				vanboyd schrieb:
			
		

> Oder will jemand auf einer Parkbank ausgenommen werden?? #d



uiuiui, wie meinst Du das denn? 

@FalkP. Ich verstehe Dich auch, so ist es nicht, aber ich finde es einfach wichtig, dass wir auch mal unseren Mund aufmachen, ein wenig Zivilcourage sollte man schon haben oder 

Wir warten mal auf den Bericht morgen von Micky, vieleicht rufe ich dann mal beim Ordnungsamt an...


----------



## Torskfisk (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

@ haukep + angel-yogi
*GENAU,* wir müssen das hier "breittreten".
Das unterscheidet uns doch von anderen, sehr fanatisch und einseitig Denkenden.
Wir müssen zeigen, dass *wir* fähig und in der Lage sind, auch unangenehme Dinge anzusprechen. 
Dadurch wird hoffentlich deutlich, dass wir(Angler) ein derartiges Verhalten anderer(Fischwilderer) nicht akzeptieren und auch anprangern. Man könnte uns Anglern eher dann Vorwürfe machen, wenn wir es nicht täten, sondern solche Sachen totschweigen würden.


----------



## haukep (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

@Micky: Stell mal die Bilder ein!


----------



## Palerado (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Also wo sind denn bitte die Angelbestimmungen ungenau?
Das kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Gerade das Beispiel mit der Rutenanzahl ist kein so Gutes. Das steht nun wirklich in allen Papieren, ausser wenn es keine Beschränkung gibt.

Aber allein der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte einen doch von solchen bekloppten Taten abhalten, oder sehe ich das etwa falsch?

Und ich bin auch der Meinung dass das ganz klar hier hin gehört.


----------



## Micky (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

So, ich hab mir das "Spektakel" nun gestern nachmittag auch mal angeschaut (ohne Geschirr) und muss sagen, dass Hauke mit seiner Feststellung nicht so ganz Unrecht hatte.

Ich war gegen 16:15h mit unserer Grillhure Morten (man kennt "sie" nur unter diesem Namen:q ) am Ort des Geschehen und gleich der erste Eindruck ließ nichts gutes erahnen.

Die "Angler" standen auf der Promenadenseite Schulter an Schulter und ließen ihre Vorfächer in das gerade max. 50cm tiefe Wasser runter und rissen die dort vorbeiziehenden Heringe - von *beißen* keine Spur. #d
Die Fische die dann aus dem Wasser gezogen wurden landeten anschl. OHNE waidgerechte Behandlung in irgendwelchen Plastiktüten oder Eimern. Von den Kiddies (wir haben einfach mal bei ein paar von denen nachgefragt) hatte nicht einer nen Fischereischein. O-Ton von einem der dort anwesenden "halbstarken": "für Heringe bracht man sowas doch nicht!". :e 
Zwei weitere "Experten" hatten zwei Eimer dabei und fischten dort mit ner Köderfischsenke. 10 Fische pro Senkvorgang war so die Regel. Das war nicht unbedingt das Problem, nur landeten die Heringe so wie sie aus dem Wasser kamen im Eimer... Morten hat sich dann mal "freundlich" vor den Jungs aufgebaut, und siehe da, nach anfänglichem Meckern und Gezetere wurden die Fische dann doch annähernd waidgerecht in den "Heringshimmel" geschickt. 

Direkt an der Brücke (Überlauf) lagen UNMENGEN an Fischresten (Köpfe, Eingeweide) und auch sehr viele tote Heringe im Wasser. Das Ufer war von Schuppen gesäumt und ne ganze menge Müll (leere Verpackungen von Heringsvorfächern, Tüten) trieb im Wasser.

Es gab aber auch noch ne ganze Reihe vernünftiger (meist die älteren), unter anderem auch Jürgen (Katze_01). Er war fleißig dabei seine Heringe und VERSUCHTE :q Heringe zu fangen, was ihm auch eigentlich ganz gut gelang.
So ganz wohl war uns jedoch nicht auf der Uferseite, denn von der gegenüberliegenden Seite (dort standen die "Verrückten") flogen die Heringsbleie wie Geschosse zu uns rüber. Gut, die kleinen Zwerge neben uns waren mit dem werfen auch nicht gerade besser, so das der komplette 180-Grad-Bereich beworfen wurde. Das eine oder andere mal wurde aber doch sehr laut und deutlich über das Wurfverhalten gemeckert.

Naja, gegen 17:15h sind wir dann wieder los und haben dann noch mal ein paar der "Fischreißer" aufgefordert, die Fische zumindest waidgerecht zu versorgen. Ob das allerdings auch nach unserem verschwinden eingehalten wurde, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Zu Hauke´s Festellungen:
- Das Wasser stank erbärmlich und war grün mit einer Benzin-Öl-Schicht drauf
*haben wir nix von gesehen*
- Es schwamm Müll ohne Ende darin
*IN DER TAT !!!*:c |evil: 
- Es war maximal einen halben Meter tief (tiefste Stelle) und man sah die Heringe teilweise rumschwimmen
*JUPP !!!
*- die Fische haben nicht gebissen, sondern wurden allesamt gerissen
*nicht bei allen, aber schon ne ganze Menge!*
- die Fische wurden grundsätzlich nicht getötet sondern verschwanden einfach so im Eimer
*haben wir auch beobachtet, aber nur bei den "Anti-Anglern"*


Bilder folgen später...


----------



## Chris7 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Ich kann einfach nicht fassen, daß das Ordnungsamt oder die Polizei da nicht einschreitet! Wenn unser Kleiner, weil er vor lauter "Druck" nicht mehr weiß wo er hin soll und dann in der Stadt in eine Grünzone pieselt, dann stehen die Herren vom Ordnungsamt mit erhobenem Finger daneben... Aber bei so einer Schweinerei... ???


----------



## hd-treiber (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Asche aufs Haupt, ich gestehe ja wenn der Heringsschwarm richtig durchzieht, dass mir auch schon mal ein oder zwei Heringe bei der Versorgung durch die Lappen gehen... Aber was da wohl abgeht, da könnte ich :v  Fisch reißen ist ja wohl das letzte!
Kann nicht irgendjemand der in der Nähe ist, diese Heinis "aus Versehen" kurz anrempeln und so kurzerhand zum Flachköpper animieren??:q


----------



## Micky (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Die Wasserschutzpolizei *wird* dort heute aktiv sein... #6 

hier nun ein paar Bilder:


----------



## detlefb (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Nicht meckern,

sondern handeln, gleich die Herren mit den weißen Mützen anfordern.....


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Moin

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von mir:

Das Wasser war zwar Trüb und es schwamm eine menge Müll drin rum (Vorfächer, Baltic Tüten) aber keine Ölschicht oder ähnliches.

Die Heringe wurden gerissen sowohl auch "Normal" gehakt.

Teilweise ging es zu wie am Forellenpuff Hoch 3.:v 

Am besten waren die Spezies die mit 50er und einem 60 Gr Blei versucht haben die Angler am anderen Ufer zu treffen, 

das ist kein schnack, 

mir ist 2 mal ein Blei am Kopf vorbeigesegelt!!!|krach: 

Die meisten, die dort standen, waren, "so hab ich es herausgehört", eh ohne Fischereischein#d  und ich war der einzige der die Fische Waidgerecht versorgt hat.

Den Kiddys konnte man wenigstens noch sagen das die Fische Waidgerecht getötet werden müssen, bei den Erwachsenen hat das nicht so gefruchtet, warscheinlich war die Sprachbarriere zu Hoch (Sächsisch/Russisch-Deutsch)

Gefreut hat mich dann das die Security aufgetaucht ist und den Fischereischein kontrolliert hat, :q 

Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wieviel Platz ich aufeinmal hatte!!!:q 

Aber letztendlich war es kein schönes Fischen, die Angler auf der anderen Seite haben es einem ganz schön Vergällt!!!

Bin schließlich dann zum richtigen Angeln übergegangen

(Brandung - Männerangeln) 

und konnte letztlich 5 gute Dorsche verhaften.39,40,43,43,45:q 

Ps.Hätte die Heringe auch von den Kindern kaufen können, 15ct pro Stk.#d


----------



## Brandiangli (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Hallo Katze #h 

Genau so erging es uns auch - ständige Angst nen Blei vorm Kopp zukriegen!!

Länger als ne Stund haben wir das auch nicht ausgehalten - aber 50 Heringe haben uns auch gereicht .
Sprachprobleme gabs bei uns nicht - es waren alles Einheimische und waidgerecht waren alle bis auf die Kids .

Ach ja - Petri zu den Dorschen 


Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Moin

Das mit dem Sprachproblem bezieht sich auf den zusammenhang, 

das die "Anderssprachigen",(Man möge mir den Ausdruck verzeihen)

nicht im Besitz einer gültigen Erlaubnis waren.|krach: 

OTon: "Wir machen nur Urlaub hier und fangen ein paar Fische, dafür geb ich doch kein Geld für einen Schein aus!!|krach:


----------



## Onkel Petrus (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wasserschutzpolizei *wird* dort heute aktiv sein... #6
> 
> hier nun ein paar Bilder:



Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Stokker (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Ich kann ja verstehen das die Leute "Ihren Fisch" haben wollen weil die Saison wohl schnell vorbei ist, aber solche Aktionen kotzen mich an.
Ich würde mich nie im Leben da zum Angeln dabeistellen.
Wenn ich demnächst auf der See rumkreuze und einen Schwarm entdecke angele ich sicherlich auch darauf, aber Schulter an Schulter mit solchen "Anglern"?? Nein ,danke...


----------



## Micky (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefreut hat mich dann das die Security aufgetaucht ist und den Fischereischein kontrolliert hat, :q



Sahen Shorty und ich soooo wichtig aus???


----------



## Stokker (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

....und mit dem waidgerechten Verhalten, da rege ich mich schon seit ich Angel drüber auf.Das wird sich scheinbar nie ändern.Die wahren Tierquäler sind unter uns.
Ich erinnere mich daran was ein hoher Siemens Direktor mit seiner gefangenen Forelle anstellte.Er schliff sie an der Schnur über den Strand in den trockenen Kescher.Als ich lautstark protestierte war ich ( wie so oft ) der Dumme und konnte den "noblen Verein") bald verlassen.....


----------



## haukep (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

So, ich hab gerade mit der Wasserschutzpolizei telefoniert und die haben mit zugesichert, dass sie da a. verstärkt kontrollieren wollen und b. auch jetzt gerade kontrolliert wird. Jetzt werde ich noch beim Ordnungsamt anrufen...


----------



## haukep (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

.... so, das Ordnungsamt ist nun auch informiert und die werden sich um den Part kümmern, der der WaschPo egal ist, Verschmutzung der Anlagen, etc.

Bin mal gespannt was da nun so passiert!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Hauke Du bist ein Killer und ein Held der Angler  :q  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Micky (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Die Beamten mit den weißen Mützen werden da heute VIEL zu tun haben!


----------



## angel-yogi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



> So, ich hab gerade mit der Wasserschutzpolizei telefoniert und die haben mit zugesichert, dass sie da a. verstärkt kontrollieren wollen und b. auch jetzt gerade kontrolliert wird. Jetzt werde ich noch beim Ordnungsamt anrufen
> .... so, das Ordnungsamt ist nun auch informiert und die werden sich um den Part kümmern, der der WaschPo egal ist, Verschmutzung der Anlagen, etc.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haukep (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Danke Dennis und Yogi, aber das halte ich für selbstverständlich, sowas MUSS unterbunden werden!


----------



## MobyDicky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Haukep,
> 
> es ist wirklich absolut unverständlich.
> Es ist eine Sauerei ohne Grenzen.
> ...



Natürlich gehört das hierher , man kann doch vor sowas nicht einfach die Augen verschließen ! Zumal es sonst wieder heißt : " Ja ja, die Angler ..." Außerdem tötet jeder vernünftige Angler seine Fische waidgerecht und hinterläßt keine Sauerei. |splat:


----------



## haukep (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				MobyDicky schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gehört das hierher , man kann doch vor sowas nicht einfach die Augen verschließen ! Zumal es sonst wieder heißt : " Ja ja, die Angler ..." Außerdem tötet jeder vernünftige Angler seine Fische waidgerecht und hinterläßt keine Sauerei. |splat:



Genau das ist ja meine Meinung, ich gehe ja sogar soweit und nenne diese Menschen nicht "Angler" sondern "Wilderer"  #t


----------



## mibu69 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Was ist denn jetzt aus der Sache geworden?Hat die Polizei und das Ordnungsamt alles in den Griff gekriegt oder wird da immer noch gerissen und rumgesaut?Man hat lange nichts gehört.Haltet uns doch mal auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Micky (13. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*

Letzter Stand war/ist, dass dort an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen jeweils 2-3 mal kontrolliert wurde, und sich ne ganze Menge der dort mit Angeln bewaffneten Leute (ich nenne die mal absichtlich nicht Angler) beim Eintreffen der Kontrolleure aus dem Staub gemacht haben soll. *<--* Wurde mir so am Sonntag berichtet.

Es sind zwar immer noch Heringe da, und werden auch noch vereinzelt gefangen, aber ein *sehr* hoher Prozentsatz der Fische ist eben durch das reißen sehr stark verletzt, das sieht man wenn der Schwarm an der Mauer vorbeizieht.

Ob da diese Woche noch jemand zum angeln steht/stand kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## haukep (13. April 2005)

*AW: Mir wurde richtig übel....*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Letzter Stand war/ist, dass dort an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen jeweils 2-3 mal kontrolliert wurde, und sich ne ganze Menge der dort mit Angeln bewaffneten Leute (ich nenne die mal absichtlich nicht Angler) beim Eintreffen der Kontrolleure aus dem Staub gemacht haben soll. *<--* Wurde mir so am Sonntag berichtet.
> 
> Es sind zwar immer noch Heringe da, und werden auch noch vereinzelt gefangen, aber ein *sehr* hoher Prozentsatz der Fische ist eben durch das reißen sehr stark verletzt, das sieht man wenn der Schwarm an der Mauer vorbeizieht.
> 
> Ob da diese Woche noch jemand zum angeln steht/stand kann ich nicht sagen.




Das ist doch schonmal was! Ich war leider nicht mehr da um mir das anzuschauen, aber was Du das so schreibt, ist doch schon ganz gut, hat unser Aufruhr also was gebracht #6


----------

